# I am in CHAT!



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I will be here for a bit.
(c'mon in, Larry!)


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Back again! anyone??


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Good morning! C'mon in!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Good eve! Back for more!


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, i'm back from a self imposed exile and will be back tonite. Boy, it's good to be back!


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Come on in, the waters' fine.....


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm in for a spell!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Ahh, heck, why not.... :tongue:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hanging out in chat send me a message...will be in for a bit :wave:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey! Where are all of my @%^&^@# buddies!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I will be in for a while. say howdy, eh?!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

got bored so gone surfin, what happened to everyone tonight?


Coach


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Anyone care to pop in for a bit?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

joez870 said:


> Anyone care to pop in for a bit?



Ok I popped in and again I stood there looking like a moron by myself...Thanks Bud, I know were I rate!

 
LOLOLOLOL

Dave


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Ittttttttttssssssssssssss chat time.. put on your moron hat and join in..... :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hanging out for a while. C'mon in & say Howdy!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I am going to hang out for a while. Join me!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

hanging out for a while!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Jackall and I are here for a while...join us?


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Would love to join you Joe, but ever since I replaced my hard drive and updated Norton, I can't get ino chat. When i click enter chat, a red "x" in a white box appears in the upper left hand corner of the screen. ANYBODY GOT ANY IDEAS HOW TO FIX THIS?


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

HT Chat is java based. It sounds like you have the java settings in IE turned off. I know they are in the advanced settings of IE. I can look for exact directions if you have trouble finding it...

Jeff


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

it's 5pm...and I am bored out of my skull. I will hang out for a while and see if some cool guys show up!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Once in chat, type /join(space) #slots

/join #slots


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm trying Joe!

Jeff, i went into my windows xp internet explorer advanced section and see no mention of java settings for this application. Or maybe because it all looks greek to me I don't recognize it! 

Help, Joe is going to put his head in the oven if someone doesn't speak to him soon!


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

GearHead, Here is a capture of what I am talking about.... Let me know if this helps.


Jeff


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

back again!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Well, C'mon with ya!


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

on the case right now joe...

see what i can do (i hope)


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Still here!


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Jeff,

just emailed you :freak:


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Sent you a reply. It contains a file from Sun for Java. This file is one I had on my computer so there may be a new version over on the www.sun.com website. Got my fingers crossed for you...


Jeff


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

All systems go :thumbsup: 

You da man...thanks


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

c'mon in a while!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

If you are as bored as I am....pop on in! :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Come hang out for a while! :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Come on in & chat a bit!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bump! tjd, C'mon! Anyone else?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*It's Wed night.....*

Nobody here but me and the crickets.


----------

